# Found slugs in a Delonghi Magnifica I'm servicing...



## Lovelock (Jul 18, 2020)

Just wanted to share how disgusting this machine is.

I'm tempted to never use it but it was so cheap, never been cleaned in its life.

The worse bit is that the last owner was using it daily, this thing was grim!

Found two alive small slugs in amongst the coffee grounds in the machine and a few eggs.

Was only supposed to be a quick clean and sell on... but it's now completely in pieces for a full strip down.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

😳noooooooo 🤢

Let's be having a photo 😂🤭


----------



## Lovelock (Jul 18, 2020)

MildredM said:


> 😳noooooooo 🤢
> 
> Let's be having a photo 😂🤭


 I couldn't bring myself to photo them!

I flung them outside as quick as possible.

Never taken one of these machines completely apart but it may be worth it with this one.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Lovelock said:


> I couldn't bring myself to photo them!
> 
> I flung them outside as quick as possible.
> 
> Never taken one of these machines completely apart but it may be worth it with this one.


 🤢🤢🤮🤐


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Make sure to wash everything and your hands.

Slugs can be v poisonous I believe


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Thus debunks the theory that coffee deters slugs from your garden plants


----------



## PJCT (Jun 17, 2020)

It's the parasites that they carry that can cause problems.

There was a young Aussie who ate one for a dare - he's still paralysed.

https://www.livescience.com/61957-teen-paralyzed-after-eating-slug.html


----------



## travellingkiwi (Apr 7, 2017)

Can cause yes... But so can drinking too much water..

Not that it isn't fairly gross, but not exactly Russian roulette...


----------



## Lovelock (Jul 18, 2020)

Well.. I've decided to cut my losses on this one and sell it for bits!

Found another one right at the back of the machine in a place thats a bit hard to reach and its one too many for me!

Was on £40 for the machine, I have a feeling there is a lot more that I can't quite see!

Oh and because someone wanted to see it... here's the one that tipped me (in the hole in the center)


----------

